# So viel zum Thema Ablaichen



## rainthanner (6. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 
heute nacht war Hetzjagd auf dem Plan der Teich-WG. 
Das Ergebnis war eine Risswunde am Kiemendeckel unseres Schwarz-Weißen. 
Den abstehenden Hautfetzen hab ich eben weggeschnippelt. 









Gruß Rainer


----------



## schnipsi747 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: So viel zum Thema Ablaichen*

Hallo Rainer
dein Shiro ist ja eine sehr schöne oder soll ich schöner sagen?

Gruß Randolf


----------



## guenter (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: So viel zum Thema Ablaichen*

Hallo Rainer,

herzlichen glückwunsch für deine laichfreudigen koi´s.

ich warte schon jahre.


----------



## Björn (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: So viel zum Thema Ablaichen*

Hallo Rainer,

muss man eigentlich etwas gegen so eine Verletzung tun?
Einer meiner Koi hat sich nämlich die selbe Verletzung zugezogen. Es ist deutlich zu erkennen, dass ein bisschen Haut am Kiemendeckel absteht und die Wunde etwas gerötet (blutig) ist.

Gruß Björn


----------



## rainthanner (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: So viel zum Thema Ablaichen*

Hallo Björn, 

ich habe den abstehenden Hautfetzen weggeschnippelt, ein wenig Propolis draufgesprüht und gut sein lassen. Inzwischen sieht man nichts mehr. 

Wenn das Wasser in Ordnung ist, verheilt es auch ohne jeglichen zutun rasch. 
Anders als bei Wunden auf der Kopfplatte, - da dauert die Heilung ewig. 


Gruß Rainer


----------

